# Small crank ID please



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought some cranks for next year. I got a bunch of Bandits and some others that I didn’t know what they were including a ha drum of nice older Bill Dance crappie cranks.

I know I’ve seen these two sets of baits in the past but am wondering if someone can ID them for me? My best guess is the three with the screw in the bottom on Rebels and the others are some sort of Bombers but could be wrong wo figured I’d post here.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Now I'm thinking the second group might be Norman Baby N's.


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

First slide looks like two Rebel Wee R’s a Deep Wee R


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I have about a dozen that are strikingly similar to those that I purchased in a lot from Bass Pro Shops over 25 years ago for crappie.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Second group is def deep baby ns


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Your missing the chrome and black best one


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Top picture are definitely Rebel deep Wee Rs


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

They are Rebel's and Norman's brand crank baits.


----------

